# TiVo Stream 4K Expanded Internal Storage



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

For those here that have expanded the internal storage of their TiVo Stream 4K, what are the sorts of things that you do with that additional storage?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

a sandisk 128GB Cruiser glide USB stick works. I store recordings from IPTV on it and apps.


----------

